# What do you think?



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

So I was reading trying to figure out if I could could do pest control in my yard for these birds but this is what I found. Do you think this means I can use my slingshot for pest control? Also I was looking at the requirements for the2020-2021 Hunting and Trapping Digest 2020-2021 hunter digest for my state and it said nothing about slingshot.

Do It Yourself |


European starlings are an introduced species to the United States and are not protected by the Migratory Bird Treaty Act or the Illinois Wildlife Code. A permit is not needed to remove European starlings, their nests, or their young. However, the removal technique must not pose a threat to native bird species.(European Starling |) legal status

*Legal Status*

Since the house sparrow was introduced to the United States and is not native to Illinois, it is not legally protected by the Migratory Bird Treaty Act or the state Wildlife Code. A permit is not needed to remove house sparrows, their nests, or their young. However, the removal technique must not pose a threat to native bird species.(House Sparrow |)

*Legal Status*

Pigeons are an introduced species in North America and are not protected by the Migratory Bird Treaty Act or the Illinois Wildlife Code. A permit is not needed to remove pigeons, their nests, or their young. However, the removal technique used to remove the pigeons must not pose a threat to native bird species that may be nearby.(Pigeon |)

Thanks for the help, Slingshot28


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't want to offend any hunters here but I will state my opinion and try not to be offensive. Maybe you can scare the birds off using your slingshot instead of killing them. Wild bird populations have dropped 75% in the last 25 years due to many factors so I don't think slingshotters should be targeting non-game birds. Even if they are not native they have been here along time and are now part of the landscape and we need them. Starlings are annoying and pigeons can be messy, and house sparrows are common but they are all wildlife and we are losing alot of that around the world. Using the slingshot scare the crap out of them repeatedly and maybe they won't return.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank You for your opinion, I personally do not take offense to that.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! 60 pages of regulations. That's a lot to 'wade' through!

I just took a quick look and the following two excerpts are what stuck out to me.

On Page 11:
_"All wild birds (EXCEPT the house sparrow, European starling and domestic pigeon) and parts thereof (their nests and eggs) are protected. Wild turkey, purple swamphen, muscovy duck and game birds listed in this digest are legal to harvest."_

On Page 49:
_"Grackles, blackbirds and cowbirds may not be hunted as a game species or for recreational purposes. *However, in nuisance wildlife cases*, redwinged blackbirds, Brewer’s blackbirds, cowbirds, grackles and crows *found causing serious injuries to agricultural crops, horticultural crops, livestock feed, or wildlife recognized by the Department or the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service as species that are endangered, threatened, candidates for listing, or special concern, or a health hazard or structural property damage may, without a permit, harvest the above listed species* provided the person: •has familiarized themselves with reporting requirements and federal rules set forth in 50 CFR 21.43 •has authorization from the landowner or tenant •has tried non-lethal control methods prior to lethal control •uses a shotgun (only non-toxic shot), air gun or traps •uses no calls, decoys, etc. •employs legal techniques only on or over the threatened area Rusty and yellow-headed blackbirds are protected and cannot be killed. Crows may be hunted as game by properly licensed hunters using shotguns, calls, decoys, etc. during the crow hunting season (page 37). It is illegal to recreationally hunt crows with airguns, rifles or handguns."_

So . . . As you said, All wild birds (EXCEPT the house sparrow, European starling and domestic pigeon) are protected. And no, it doesn't look like slingshots were mentioned as an approved hunting tool, which is not uncommon for many states.

My analysis . . .This is a case where you must use your best judgement - based on the circumstances.


----------

